# Simples



## Mike Edwardes (12 Oct 2013)

A new setup to home a couple of rescued red cherry shrimp: 






20 year old glass sweet jar, approximately 4 litres.
Old piece of bogwood covered with Java moss (tied on with cotton).
3 W Ikea JANSJÖ LED lamp (2700 K), 6 hours per day.
30% water changes 3 times a week. That's it.
If it goes well, I may add a couple more shrimp in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andy D (12 Oct 2013)

I like it. 

I am considering something like this in the future.


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

nice


----------

